# Buying in Bulk



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

Where does everyone get there livefoods from?

I need to buy in bulk and my best reptile store sells tubs at £1.75 but does not do them in bulk.

Does anyone know any in the essex area or onine thats trustworthy?


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

maybe try ebay but no garuntee what there fed and how many you get alive after the delivery i have never orderd buy may have to as food bills are becoming very hight with all my reps!
thanks sophie 
ps. how are your beardies?


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

they have finally got there appetite back...since emptying the cage each time they seem to love there feeds now. so doing well...its working out to be around £9 a week on livefood alone and i have seen some sites for around £14 for 1000 crickets so just need to know if there trustworthy and if the quality is high enough


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

well what you can do is buy them, (as you'll never know wheather there trustworthy or not) and gut load them before feeding to your beardies, i think i may go ording soon as i have a load of reps lol and the bills is just getting higher mine is £11 a week but if i need turtle food thats an extra £10 plus now i ahve a blue otngue skink so food bills are gonna go through the roof lol, maybe try ebay or a reptile magazine sometimes has adds about online live food and everything just hunt around the internet and on google but if i did i would probably go on ebay,
and so glad to hear your beardies are getting there appetite back.
thanks sophie


----------



## mangonmeg (Apr 18, 2010)

hey try out the livefood warehouse they are dead cheap and sell in bulk 250 crickets bout £5-£6 free delivery too


----------

